# Rock Shox Dart 3.



## Just-in (2. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute!

Wie ich ja auch schon in einem anderen beitrag geschrieben habe , will ich mir ein Cube Acid von 2011 kaufen.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt schon vermehrt gelesen das die Gabel "Rock Shox Dart 3." nicht besonders gut sein würde. 
Ich habe im Forum schonmal über die Suche geguckt was genaueres rauszubekommen , ist mir aber nicht gelungen.

Hatt jemand Erfahrungen mit der Gabel oder weiß jemand Erfahrungen von Freunden ?
Wenn die Gabel wirklich so schlecht ist, wie ich es manchmal gelesen  habe, würde es dann eine Alternative für das Cube Acid 2011 geben?

Danke!

Gruß,

Justin


----------



## fatz (2. Februar 2011)

na der oberhammer ist das ding nicht. total grottig aber auch nicht. ob sie's tut haengt ganz klar vom 
einsatzbereich ab. was hast damit vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Just-in (2. Februar 2011)

Hab ´nen schönen Wald in der Umgebung , ziemlich holprige Wege.
Sonst würde ich natürlich auch mal gerne Radweg fahren. Aber ordentlich federn sollte sie schon wenn ich mal mit hoher geschwindigkeit über ein paar Wurzeln fahre oder so...


----------



## fatz (2. Februar 2011)

hm! wurzeln sind sicher nicht die staerke der dart. die ein oder andere ist nicht das problem, wenn du
sonst meist maximal forstwege faehrst. ein gescheiter wurzelteppich wird sie gut an die grenze bringen.
kommt drauf an, wie oft du sowas faehrst, dass es dich stoert.
spaeter mal eine gute bebrauchte gabel kaufen und tauschen ist jetzt auch nicht so der aufstand,
wenn die vorderradnabe passt.

na vielleicht sagt noch jemand anderes was dazu. ich bin nur mal hin und wieder ein ht mit einer dart
gefahren (gehoert einem bekannten). wenn ich das mit meinem stereo mit der 160mm lyrik vergleiche
ich das einfach ein bissl unfair.


----------



## MartinSR (4. Februar 2011)

Wie fatz schon schreibt, kommt das stark auf den Einsatzzweck an.
Bei mir dient das Acid als Einsteigerbike in den Sport und ich fahre hauptsächlich befestigte Waldwege damit. Für das reicht die Gabel vollkommen aus. Außerdem seh ich persönlich nicht ein, eine Gabel an's Bike zu montieren, die vom Wert ungefähr dem halben Neupreis des Bikes entspricht 
Da ich Blut geleckt habe, spare ich derzeit auf was größeres (vielleicht ein Stereo? mal schaun  ) und fahre solang das Acid, bis es auseinanderbricht . 
Für den Einstieg taugt das Acid aber absolut und ich möchte behaupten, dass man als Einsteiger den Unterschied einer  besseren Gabel eher nicht wahrnimmt.


----------



## mtblukas (4. Februar 2011)

Ich würde sagen dass es auch auf das Gewicht ankommt. Z.b ich wiege 50 kilo und bei dem Gewicht kann ich mit einer Stahlfedergabel nichts anfangen. Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt eine Rock Shox Reba gekauft.

Also ich würde mir das Acid kaufen und dann wenn die dart nix taugt kannst sie immer noch austauschen.

LG


----------



## Just-in (4. Februar 2011)

Aber die Reba war doch nicht von anfang an am Attention oder?


----------



## mtblukas (5. Februar 2011)

Ich hab doch geschrieben:



> Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt eine Rock Shox Reba gekauft.


----------



## Mex4711 (5. Februar 2011)

nein, am attention is ne suntour drauf... glaub ne xcm lockout... kein plan. halt 100mm stahlfeder...


----------



## mtblukas (5. Februar 2011)

Bin ich jetzt dumm? Ich hab doch gar nicht behauptet das an dem Attention Serienmäßig eine Reba ist. Ich habe nur geschriben das ich mir nachträglich ne Reba gekauft habe.


----------



## Just-in (6. Februar 2011)

Ne passt schon, war mein Fehler,sorry!
Aber wenn wir schon bei der Suntour sind wÃ¼rde ich gerne mal wissen , was ist eigentlich der Unetrschied bei den beiden. Ich kenn mich mit der Suntour nicht so gut aus , weiÃ nur das sie bei CubeÂ´s unter 800â¬ verbaut wird. Ist sie schlechter?

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (6. Februar 2011)

Ja die suntour hat Stahlfedern drin und die reba federt mit Luft-damit kann man die Gabel genau auf sein gewicht einstellen was bei der suntour halt nicht geht. Es kommt Aber auch darauf an was du MIT der gabel machen wilst und wie viel du wiegst.

Lg


----------



## fatz (6. Februar 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> die reba federt mit Luft-damit kann man die Gabel genau auf sein gewicht einstellen was bei der suntour halt nicht geht.



gibts da keine federn mit anderer haerte? fuer die hochpreisigeren stahlfedergabeln, wie 
meine lyrik gibt's verschiedene federn. so kannst auch prima auf das fahrergewicht 
einstellen.
aber stimmt schon, die originalfeder der dart ist bei 50kg deutlich zu hart. bei 70-80kg
sollts passen.


----------



## mtblukas (6. Februar 2011)

Ich hab zumindest noch keine Federn gesehen.


----------



## Maniac1989 (6. Februar 2011)

Es gibt für die Suntour XCM verschiedene Federn, laut einem Bekannten 3 Paar und er verwendet die stärksten. Wurden direkt beim Kauf des MTBs vom Händler gewechselt.


----------



## fatz (7. Februar 2011)

es gibt eine weiche feder fuer die dart:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15436_Dart-Ersatzfeder-.html


----------



## Just-in (7. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub für mich als Laien wird es schwer das Ding einzubauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. Februar 2011)

im zweifel musst du nur oben aufschrauben und unten eine schraube rausdrehen. ist 
zumindest bei der lyrik so. wenn einen schlauch flicken kannst schaffst du das. muss 
mal ins manual schauen. da war die dart mein ich auch drin.


----------



## fatz (8. Februar 2011)

also, manual sagt:
 unten die schraube raus, oben mit 24er stecknuss den deckel abschrauben, umdrehen und 
mit was duennem (zb dem inbusschluessel, mit dem man gerade die schraube rausgedreht 
hat) durch das schraubenloch stochern und die feder zum deckelloch rausschieben.

geht bei der dart genauso wie bei der lyrik und da war's eine sache von ein paar minuten.

wenn dir das nicht traust, kauf die feder beim haendler und lass sie dir einbauen. am besten
gleich bevor du das rad mitnimmst.


----------



## Just-in (8. Februar 2011)

Ok, danke für Tipps.
Ich werde mal gucken, hört sich aber gut an!


----------

